# Secure dog field



## PipsqueaktheJRT (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for a secure, enclosed field in the Shropshire area to exercise my rescue Jack Russell with selective hearing- when let off the lead I become invisible to him and he would literally race to the other side of the field just to sniff a leaf :laugh:

Looking for something like Chip's field but closer


----------

